# Ammo stock on hand.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

On a blustery winter day I will set down and load up some where around 500 220 swift rounds. that will hold me for a year of coyote shooting and some target practice.

Then I will load up about the same amount of 22 Hornet low power stuff to shoot squirrels with.
I figure that keeps me supplied for a couple years of squirrel hunting and some practice.

I continue as long as the weather is really really blowing snow and cold out side to load.

7mm08 500 rounds will last 3 or 4 years I figure as I mostly use it to target shoot today.
Same with the 308 as I haven't taken it hunting for many a year now. I still like it however so will keep it.

243 one of my favorites today, but it was one I slowly fell in love with. Took me at least 2 years of loading and testing before I found the load I liked and shoot thru it today. It like the Swift is used a lot for coyotes, crows and other varmints so 500 rounds last about a year.

22lr and 22 mag stuff I only keep a supply of for my Single Six maybe 100 rounds. I got tired of trying to find the stuff and refuse to pay that kind of money for it today. 
I can reload the Hornet for the price of 22lr nd 22 mag ammo.

12 and 20 ga shot shells I set down and knock out a few hundred rounds about once a month. But I shoot clays just about every week end.

I don't stock a lot of loaded ammo but do keep 5000 or more primers on hand for the rifles and shot guns. Have narrows my supply of powder down to just a few types that I buy in 8 pound jugs, Always wondered at 8 pounds instead of 10 pounds?
I have Green dot for the shot guns with 71/2 and 8 shot.

I have IMR 3130 powder for the 30-30, 32win special, 308 and 220 swift, 30-30 and 32 special hardly ever get shot these days.

Imr 4350 for the 7mm08 and 300win Mag. The 300win Mag also rarely gets shot today.

Blue dot for my 357mag hand guns.

Triple 7 for my Muzzle loaders, I might have a pound of real black left in the locker.
No I don't pay the big bucks for Buckhorn 209 that only does what my T 7 does at a higher price and is a bit cleaner.
I don't mind cleaning my guns I like them all a lot for fondleing them while cleaning them is soothing to my soul.

I probably have a small semi load of shot and bullets on hand for every thing.


Yes I have some guns in the safe that are totaly safe queens. 30-30 win model 94 was my first rifle nearly 60 years ago.
32 Special win 94 with #2 Lyman peep sight is just special to me because my brother had one for his first gun.
300 Win mag I got because Kare said the wood was beautiful and the scrolling on it too and bought it. 
It was my favorite to take to the UP and shoot bucks across the cranberry marshes with.



 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds like a good start.....

It's now match season here which equates to 2-3 IDPA matches a month (1 is a PCC carbine match) plus a 3Gun match. That including practice is about 2K in 9mm and at least 100-150 in .223 & 12GA each monthly. It's about 2-3 hrs a month on a Dillon 650. Shotgun I just buy a brick a month. I spend a decent amount of my winter prepping .223 brass. Due to matches & classes, I seriously don't have much time to screw with the low density hunting stuff other than load development and some practice before the season. 

Currently I reload for 30+ calibers and 4 Gauges

For the match stuff I order 8lb kegs and 10-20K in primers at a time when Midway or Brownell's has their no hazmat & free shipping sales. Bullets for the game guns I also get on sale at 2-3000 at a time. the only way to save is by buying in bulk when the sales are on. I've tried to cut down on the numbers of powders to simplify inventory, but it hasn't worked too well yet. I am converting slowly to mostly the Hodgdons "extreme" line of rifle powders to cut down on some temperature sensitivity for my LR stuff and hunting rifles.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm a pretty mild reloader compared to you guys.
I just got into it about a year ago, and don't have a lot of time to dedicate to it.
I started off just doing .45 Colt and .38 Special, but branched out into .357 mag and .45 acp
I have the dies for .44 special and .44 mag, 30-30, 30-06 and a couple other rounds that I can't remember right now that were my dad's.
I have an old single stage Lyman press which I'd like to upgrade, but it works for now.
I try to keep a few hundred of each loaded up.
9mm is getting cheap enough I buy 600-700 rounds when I go to the Wal-Mart.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> ...22lr and 22 mag stuff I only keep a supply of for my Single Six maybe 100 rounds. I got tired of trying to find the stuff and refuse to pay that kind of money for it today.
> I can reload the Hornet for the price of 22lr nd 22 mag ammo....


.22LR is back down to $0.05-$0.08/rd. Just the primers for you Hornet loads are ~$0.03 a piece. 

No doubt your Hornet loads are way better quality than a .22LR round, but the prices have come back down to reasonable levels- way less than you’re going to handload anything for. 

With the election cycle spinning back up, now might be the time to lay in some LR just so you have it when it’s gets stupid-expensive again.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> .22LR is back down to $0.05-$0.08/rd. Just the primers for you Hornet loads are ~$0.03 a piece.
> 
> No doubt your Hornet loads are way better quality than a .22LR round, but the prices have come back down to reasonable levels- way less than you’re going to handload anything for.
> 
> *With the election cycle spinning back up, now might be the time to lay in some LR just so you have it when it’s gets stupid-expensive again.*


Pretty much every time I hit Wally World I check it out and get a box of CCi mini-mags. I remember the drought and having to tell my then 12 year old that's all we could shoot that day.......not happening again IF I can help it.

Buying primers a 5000 brick at a time I can barely squeak by at just under .03 per.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I belong to a sports man club so we buy in super bulk Primers and some powders. No way i will pay 8 cents a round for 22LR ammo even cci's.

 Al


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> I belong to a sports man club so we buy in super bulk Primers and some powders. No way i will pay 8 cents a round for 22LR ammo even cci's.
> 
> Al


Here’s some from Walmart for just over half that. (4 1/2 cents/rd)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Remington-1622B-1400-round-Golden-Bullet-Bucket-22LR/179760823

Not my number one choice for a .22LR load, but it’s a good plinker and decent varmint load. Plus, bulk buckets and bricks are great for high-volume loading/plinking.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Here’s some from Walmart for just over half that. (4 1/2 cents/rd)
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Remington-1622B-1400-round-Golden-Bullet-Bucket-22LR/179760823
> 
> Not my number one choice for a .22LR load, but it’s a good plinker and decent varmint load. Plus, bulk buckets and bricks are great for high-volume loading/plinking.


I think REM might have been listening to some of the QC complaints on this. The last bucket i bought was actually pretty good, better than some of the WIN I bought during the drought. I wouldn't hesitate to get it again.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sometimes the gun can make the difference.
I've had rifles that were reliable with only a few select brands of ammunition; my Ruger 10/22s (3 of them) would likely shoot rocks if I could fit them into the chamber.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Depends on WHY you reload...

Exotic/odd calibers, often $3 a round, when you are lucky enough to find them.
(Try and find Sharps 45-120 on a store shelf!)

Extreme consistency so you have a chance at hyper accuracy, again, $3 a round a lot of the time.

Unless you can really make them fast/cheap and shoot A LOT, it's not cost or time effective for "Also Ran" or "No Aim" wasting ammo.
Foreign made and surplus ammo is just too cheap.

My volume is commerical.
Since I have no idea or control over what firearm the brass is headed for,
I restore it to SAAMI specification.










Left is a case/case neck qualifier, rejects cases seriously mangled, and case mouths that aren't 95% open. No kinked necks that will split on customers.
Middle is a lower case body roller. Restores extraction rim & groove, takes lower case swelling out that top down common dies can't reach.
Right is deprime, primer pocket swage, trimmer, body sizing, shoulder set back and then neck sizing.
Between case roller & brass bending, they go through an annealing process which isn't shown.










The home reloaders only needs the brass/ammo to fit THEIR firearms, this has to fit EVERY firearm in that chambering.

When I teach reloading classes,
I start students with reloading manuals! 
The hands on part is making SAAMI specification brass, if you can beat the brass back into SAAMI shape, then you can probably beat brass to fit about anything...
(And gauges/measuring fixtures don't come in non-SAAMI specifications)

-------------

I LOVE gadgets, so I like the process & machines as much as I like shooting the results!
As for ammo on hand, don't really know.
I keep enough for the idiots I hang out with to shoot until they get tired of loading magazines...
(It's not like it's hard for me to reload it  )

Some of the antique and screwball calibers might only have brass made for them every 5 or 10 years, some you have to swage into your particular caliber, so reloaders & wildcatters are people I get along with...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chuck R. said:


> Sounds like a good start.....
> 
> It's now match season here which equates to 2-3 IDPA matches a month (1 is a PCC carbine match) plus a 3Gun match. That including practice is about 2K in 9mm and at least 100-150 in .223 & 12GA each monthly. It's about 2-3 hrs a month on a Dillon 650. Shotgun I just buy a brick a month. I spend a decent amount of my winter prepping .223 brass. Due to matches & classes, I seriously don't have much time to screw with the low density hunting stuff other than load development and some practice before the season.
> 
> ...


None of the regular stores around here carry much reloading supplies any more. Do you know where I can order some (HARD) cast Keith style semi wad cutters? All I reload anymore is .44 and .45 pistol ammo.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

muleskinner2 said:


> None of the regular stores around here carry much reloading supplies any more. Do you know where I can order some (HARD) cast Keith style semi wad cutters? All I reload anymore is .44 and .45 pistol ammo.


Check out Acme:

http://www.acmebullet.com/bullets-reloading-brass/44-CAL-Lead-Cast-Bullets?product_id=227


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I run the Acme hitek coated unless your really into traditional I feel the coating is worth it.

I run mostly 9mm and in a glock but the coating is rather forgiving and I see no leading.

I cast and coat my own bullets also 

with cast lead you need very good bullet to bore fit or run slow velocities to not see some leading and it is jut not much fun to scrub out.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I see the same in my polygon rifled HKs, zero leading.

Hitek coating works, and I believe they're a smidgen more accurate than plated, so that's what I stick with. As for leading, all copper Chore Boy wrapped on a bronze brush makes short work of it. Literally strips it out in threads.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chuck R. said:


> Check out Acme:
> 
> http://www.acmebullet.com/bullets-reloading-brass/44-CAL-Lead-Cast-Bullets?product_id=227


Thanks


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Chuck R. said:


> I see the same in my polygon rifled HKs, zero leading.
> 
> Hitek coating works, and I believe they're a smidgen more accurate than plated, so that's what I stick with. As for leading, all copper Chore Boy wrapped on a bronze brush makes short work of it. Literally strips it out in threads.


 that is what I use , but scrubbing for 3 minutes every 500 vs a pull with the bore snake and done every 500 and if you forget and it is 1K no worries.
the hiTek is no price difference any more and if they sit in the heat there is no lube to melt like the lubed bullets.

With the ease of sizing my home cast and coated bullets the coating is just slippy is the best way to say it.
being that the lead is encapsulated it reduces or eliminates lead in the air when your shooting , nice for the indoor range.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a single stage Lee press and it takes me hours just to come up with a box of reloads.

I am amazed at you guys who crank out a few hundred rounds at a time.

It would probaly go faster but I get real anal retentive and enjoy crafting a cartridge.

I like to think it makes a difference, and it probably does, but only to a point.

My biggest hassle is having the time.

There are 168 hours in the week and I use all 214 of them.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

JJ Grandits said:


> *There are 168 hours in the week and I use all 214 of them.*


I HEAR YOU! 

I do volume when I restore the case, as precise of machines as I can find or make.
It's a time thing, and customers don't complain or return cases when they are SAAMI spec on delivery.

When I load, it's anal-retentive/OCD, I want to watch & check everything.
I don't sell loaded ammo, just resized & prepared cases.

Since I aim every shot, I weigh, gauge every bullet, I weigh every powder charge, every case gets inspected & gauged.
I find plenty of out of spec bullets & cases, and if they are still useable, then it's 'Blasting' ammo for when the kids and ammo wasting friends show up.
They don't get my 'Good' ammo.

A small volume guy won't set out to make 'Blasting' ammo...


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> I have a single stage Lee press and it takes me hours just to come up with a box of reloads.
> 
> I am amazed at you guys who crank out a few hundred rounds at a time.
> 
> ...


2-3 matches a month, plus practice drive the volume for the match calibers.

Sometimes you end up reloading to shoot....

The precision stuff is worth the extra time/effort.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Did you ever get disappointed because the best you could do was only a 1/4" group?

It's like, "man, what is going on today?"

Anal retentive shooters make bad enemies.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I lost a bench shoot by 0.008" once...
My one hole wasn't small enough.

I only have 800 yards when the river is down, so under a MOA consistency is usually good.
I still haven't tested to see where the bullet goes transonic with my current 'Pet' load through my favorite rifle.

My Dillon XL650 will produce .223 ammo that's well under MOA, and while 55-65 grain .223 isn't exactly long range, having a self indexing progressive that will make match grade ammo makes things a LOT easier.
Hornady took away the need to gauge & weigh .223 bullets, the V-max are really consistent and round, but I still do batch samples once in a while.

My .308 ammo is still one at a time with weighed instead of thrown charges.
Hornady makes a great .308 bullet, and my culls dropped to less than 1%, but I still weigh & gauge them before loading. Old habits die hard...

When I load handgun ammo, it's what ever fits in the case.
I use a bulky powder so power throw variance doesn't matter as much, and if the bullet fits the case I call it good enough. I'm not about to weigh every handgun charge and bullet.
Can you tell I'm not a big handgun shooter?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> Did you ever get disappointed because the best you could do was only a 1/4" group?
> 
> It's like, "man, what is going on today?"
> 
> Anal retentive shooters make bad enemies.


Honestly, group shooting to me is like watching paint dry. I've got to have a timer running and tgts to knock down or ring to get excited about. While I appreciate precision, I prefer to spend time working getting the hits required from whatever position I'm forced to shoot from.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Chuck R. said:


> Honestly, group shooting to me is like watching paint dry. I've got to have a timer running and tgts to knock down or ring to get excited about. While I appreciate precision, I prefer to spend time working getting the hits required from whatever position I'm forced to shoot from.


PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE!

I *Did* things I won't do now...
Groups have their purpose, they are still the best gauge of consistency.
Accuracy has always been entirely up to the guy behind the firearm...

I ran speed guns, and I still have a lot of machine gun & speed gun customers.
Moving & ringing targets on a clock is entirely dependant on ammo/firearm RUNNING.
The faster, smoother the firearm & ammo runs, the faster you finish, no one finishes well when the firearm jams...
So I make mostly make SAAMI specification cases, the feed/extraction issues reduce a bunch.

When I load ammo, first & foremost, it has to run in all firearms with that chambering.
Safety & Reliability first above all else.

It's hard to hit anything beyond one specific short range without consistency, so I load at weights/velocities that match standard sights/optics.
Screw all that range testing and figuring out new ballistics tables/range cards just because you *Want* to try this or that propellant or bullet weight/BC because it's the 'Latest/Greatest' or some gun rag talked it up for advertisers...

As for where I'm 'Forced' to shoot from, do what you want if you enjoy it!
I'm no longer in the military, I'm not a cop, and I'm too old & beat up to jump around much.
Old & wobbly is how everyone winds up if you are lucky enough to live that long.
I'm happy to slick up firearms for you guys, but I've just reached the point where I can't do the jumping/running anymore.

I sit on my patio and ring the 800 yard gong, and everything in between the patio and 800 yard gong. Getting old sucks! 
Me being old doesn't seem to matter to the gongs, coyotes, groundhogs, etc, they still get hit with good regularity, so I'm not entirely worthless!


----------

